# Xome / assurant



## Jay16910 (Sep 13, 2017)

Any news on this company? Recieved an email for onboarding.


----------



## Manford (Nov 11, 2014)

I have been working for assurant for several years now, I have no complaints about them at all. The are a very fair company. They pay usually around 2-3 weeks on all orders. The coordinators are nice and very easy to deal with. Their pay is not the best but not the worst either. Their platform they use, Fastrack, is confusing at first but once you get use to it it is alright. I suggest giving them a try, they are still one of the honest companies left in this industry


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

Manford said:


> I have been working for assurant for several years now,


#Metoo. :devil




Manford said:


> I have no complaints about them at all.


 Their QC department is India based and kicks back almost every estimate I submit. I used to escalate the kickbacks to management to have them rendered invalid, now I just ignore them and eventually they get accepted as-is. I've also had them improperly adjust or non-pay invoices. VM always reverses the QC error, but then I end up waiting for up to 6 months to receive that payment. 




Manford said:


> The are a very fair company.


 I've had an issue or 2 over the years with what I would call unfairness with them, but for the most part they've been decent to deal with.




Manford said:


> They pay usually around 2-3 weeks on all orders.


 3-4 Weeks in my experience, unless someone makes a mistake, then expect payment in 120-180 days.




Manford said:


> The coordinators are nice and very easy to deal with.


 Agreed! There have been a couple of exceptions over the years, but everyone I deal with there now has been kind and professional. 




Manford said:


> Their pay is not the best but not the worst either.


 Just like the rest of my clients, I have negotiated pricing with them. I strongly suggest that everyone else in this industry do the same with all their clients. I will say that this is probably the largest contributor to payment errors on their part - QC neglects to research the pricing agreement I have in place with them and reduces my invoice - then starts the 120-180 day wait for payment.




Manford said:


> Their platform they use, Fastrack, is confusing at first but once you get use to it it is alright.


 Agreed, it's _alright_ at best.




Manford said:


> I suggest giving them a try, they are still one of the honest companies left in this industry


 As with all service companies, your experience with them may be totally different then mine. If you decide to work with them, I suggest starting slow and proceeding with caution.


----------



## Wapitips (Oct 24, 2018)

We have worked for them for over 5 years, once in a while we have an issue, but they are one of the better companies to work for.


----------



## IPS (May 24, 2015)

Yup worked with them for some time as FAS then AFAS to just Assurant. i agree with what has been said already. Pay is decent,Usually on time. 3rd party QC is ridiculous I mean absurd! Thats why we left. Oh and the fact you will have 7 different people call you about the same WO in the same day. There is just no communication over at there HQ. Well there workforce is spread out all over the US. I'd call a account specialist and they were not in the office, but lounging poolside taking calls. I heard kids splashing and jumping into the pool. LOL cracks me up, but they got done what i needed. Pretty much they all communicate via instant messaging. So im not sure whats up with Xome...why the name change? I am assuming Assurant rebranded for legal reasons, so be wary if you sign up.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

IPS said:


> . . .im not sure whats up with Xome...why the name change? I am assuming Assurant rebranded for legal reasons, so be wary if you sign up.


Xome/Nationstar Mortgage bought Assurant Mortgage Solutions on August 1, 2018, for $35,000,000.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

PropPresPro said:


> IPS said:
> 
> 
> > . . .im not sure whats up with Xome...why the name change? I am assuming Assurant rebranded for legal reasons, so be wary if you sign up.
> ...


A 33 million dollar loss from purchase two years ago...


----------



## LawnNorder (Jan 12, 2019)

What pricing are agreeing to? HUD minus what percentage?


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

LawnNorder said:


> What pricing are agreeing to? HUD minus what percentage?


 -0%, as with all clients.


----------



## MAXTCEE (Mar 30, 2017)

do they do inspections ?


----------



## putersnoop (Mar 19, 2014)

What banks do they work for?


----------



## Melansongirl (Feb 18, 2017)

MAXTCEE said:


> do they do inspections ?


Yes the do


----------

